# Summit viper elite sd



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 23, 2014)

Anyone got this stand. Pros/cons verses the original viper.  Seems like a lot of money for not much of a climber.  I do like the light weight. 

Mainly be bow hunting from it.


----------



## csu41826 (Nov 24, 2014)

im curious as well


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 24, 2014)

I've got one.  It's worth it to me if you’re going to be carrying it in and out of the woods.  I have 4 of the regular Vipers and once you start carrying the Elite around you can tell a big difference in the weight between the 2.  The seat isn't as comfortable as the regular Viper but it's still comfortable.  The Elite also packs up easier because you’re not dealing with the seat.


----------



## Huntinfool (Nov 24, 2014)

I have the hand climb version.  I actually think the seat is way more comfortable than the padded seat.  But I suppose it's just preference.

MUCH lighter than any summit I've ever carried though.  I do agree with that.  Best climber I've ever owned.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 24, 2014)

01Foreman400 said:


> I've got one.  It's worth it to me if you’re going to be carrying it in and out of the woods.  I have 4 of the regular Vipers and once you start carrying the Elite around you can tell a big difference in the weight between the 2.  The seat isn't as comfortable as the regular Viper but it's still comfortable.  The Elite also packs up easier because you’re not dealing with the seat.



Do you know if the seats are interchangeable between the regular and the elite?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 25, 2014)

I read where a guy on here did it.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Nov 25, 2014)

Love mine. Only issue might be knee room. It's a little short front to back but fine for me. I just add a regular summit seat or cushion on top of regular seat for long sits.


----------



## seastrike (Dec 2, 2014)

I have one too and I love it. It is very easy to carry. sets up quick, I think the sling seat is good.


----------

